# Craft Show



## Lou Currier (Apr 30, 2022)

Here is an interesting article/resource for those that do craft shows.









Craft Show Table Layout Tips - Made Urban


Although you may be working with a small space at a craft show, it should still have a strategic layout, with 3 key areas that transition shoppers to buyers




www.madeurban.com

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 30, 2022)

Good info Lou, thanks!


----------

